# Affichage lent des pages internet



## fab.cole (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché partout et aucune réponse ... aidez moi s'il vous plaît 

Voilà mon problème : l'affichage sous firefox et safari est super lent.

Précisions :

- j'arrive à dl des fichiers à la puissance maximum de ma ligne sans soucis,
- MAIS il me faut environ 30 secondes pour afficher une page quel que soit le navigateur,
- la connexion airport fonctionne bien a priori,
- j'ai utilisé onyx pour faire les réparations,
- je n'ai aucun programme se déclenchant au démarrage qui pourrait entrer en conflit avec airport...

Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire c'est assez insupportable. Merci par avance.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Tu peux, dans le menu de Safari, faire "Réinitialiser Safari" en décochant seulement "Mots de passes enregistrés"?
De plus, qu'est-ce que ça donne en ethernet?


----------



## fab.cole (23 Septembre 2008)

Merci de ta réponse.

Même problème en ethernet.

Pour safari et firefox : j'ai fait vider cache et tout et tout.

J'ai fait la remise à zero en enlevant la batterie et en appuyant 5 secs sur le bouton de demarrage.

J'ai fait cmd+alt+p+r au demarrage jusqu au 4 redemarrages...

Et toujours rien de mieux. Je peux naviguer mais les pages s'affichent toujours lentement.

Et je crois qu c'est depuis ma mise à jour du 10.5.5... j'ai aussi supprimé le logiciel onyx, on ne sait jamais.

Mon moniteur d'activité n'indique rien d'étrange.

Et en créant un nouveau compte sur mon mac : même problème .

Help me


----------



## BS0D (23 Septembre 2008)

T'aurais pas un proxy de configuré sur tes navigateurs par hasard? 
si c'était le cas, tu aurais ta réponse ...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Septembre 2008)

Tu n'aurais pas un autre ordinateur pour tester si c'est la même problème?


----------



## fab.cole (23 Septembre 2008)

No proxy sur les navigateurs.

Je n'ai pas d'autre ordi pour tester.

Par contre, j'heberge des parties de 16 joueurs en ligne sur ma ps3 (call of duty 4) et aucun problème.

De même je peux télécharger des fichiers à la vitesse max de ma connection sur mon macbook.

Mais ... il m'a fallu 20 secondes au moins pour afficher cette page .... grrrr


----------



## BS0D (23 Septembre 2008)

si je dis pas de bêtises:
si tu vires les fichiers de préférences de tes navigateurs (enfin, au moins celui que tu utilises le plus), et que tu redémarres il va se recréer automatiquement.

Pourquoi t'essaies pas ça?

Par exemple pour firefox, ça se trouve dans :  

User/Bibliothèque/Preferences/org.mozilla.firefox.plist

Tente le coup... je vois pas ce que tu peux faire d'autre. 

Ah si, optimiser le réseau avec Cocktail ...


----------



## BS0D (23 Septembre 2008)

nota bene: 

j'ai posté une petite manipulation pour booster un peu le surfing sous firefox là:

http://forums.macg.co/4823986-post21.html 


Jette un oeil et dis moi si ça change quelque chose...


----------



## fab.cole (23 Septembre 2008)

j'ai viré le .plist de firefox et aussi celui de safari : aucun resultat.

c'est dingue serieux.

j'ai testé ma connection sur plusieurs sites : elle est conforme à ce qu elle devrait.

je vais essayer ta manip et te dirais. Merci.


----------



## fab.cole (24 Septembre 2008)

Alors... partition disque pour sauvegarde et reinstallation totale .

On dirait que j'ai été de retour sur windows ces derniers temps ... espérons que cela n'arrivera qu'une fois. En tout cas le probleme est resolu.


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

fab.cole a dit:


> Alors... partition disque pour sauvegarde et reinstallation totale .
> 
> On dirait que j'ai été de retour sur windows ces derniers temps ... espérons que cela n'arrivera qu'une fois. En tout cas le probleme est resolu.



Tu as tout réinstallé?!! misèèèèèère !


----------



## Totolo (24 Septembre 2008)

Punaise, j'ai le même problème pas envi de tout ré installer >_<
Il y a trois mac ici sur la même live box et ma machine rame comme c'est pas possible ! Hier j'ai amené mon macbook pro et rien à redire ! D'où celà peut-il provenir ?


----------



## fab.cole (24 Septembre 2008)

Aucune idée, j'ai tout essayé, vraiment tout. Y compris un quebecois de chez Apple au telephone .

Impossible de resoure ce probleme et en plus on est nombreux à l'avoir.

En tout cas : tu te crees une partition de sauvegarde, tu reinstalles et zou. Ca fait tres windows mais tant pis.

Je laisse encore 2 chances à mon mac : après je retourne à windows.


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

fab.cole a dit:


> Je laisse encore 2 chances à mon mac : après je retourne à windows.



Faut aimer se faire chier la vie ... 

réagis pas comme ça, aucune technologie n'est parfaite. 

PAR AILLEURS, remets un peu en question l'utilisation que tu en as au lieu de dire que c'est la faute de ton mac! 

- va pas fouiller dans n'importe quel dossier
- supprime rien que tu ne puisses identifier de maniere sure
- utilise pas n'importe quel programme sans savoir t'en servir correctement
- perds tes réflexes windows à la con, parce que tu es sous mac maintenant!

tout le monde n'a pas ce type de problème, ce qui veut dire que tu as fait qqchose qu'il ne fallait pas quelque part, le truc c'est de trouver où et quand pour ne pas le refaire.


----------



## fab.cole (24 Septembre 2008)

Je vois une seule raison pour que j'aie eu ce probleme du jour au lendemain :

la mise à jour de MAC OS et l'utilisation d'Onyx non mis à jour ensuite.

C'est vraiment la seule chose que j'ai faite qui pourrait causer cela.

Bien sûr je ne bave pas sur MAC mais j'espère sincèrement que ce sera tout. Car en dehors de ce problème c'est un pur bonheur... mais on veut toujours plus !! 

En tous cas merci pour votre aide, c'était sympa.


----------



## gango (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème sur mon macbook. Les pages web mettent 30 secondent à s'afficher, c'est arriver comme ça du jour au lendemain ... Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que j'ai deux macbook sur mon réseau à la maison, le mien est très lent sur internet et l'autre fonctionne très bien ! J'ai essayer de fouiller dans les paramètres réseau, et j'ai constaté que lorsque je renouvelai le bail DHCP, internet fonctionnait de nouveau parfaitement !.. pendant une minute ... Je ne suis pas chez moi actuellement et j'utilise une connexion ethernet, le problème est le même qu'en wifi ... je ne vois absolument pas ce que je pourrai faire. Safari, Firefox, Adium, Mail .. rien ne fonctionne à vitesse normale ... Help


----------



## nicoved (30 Septembre 2008)

IDEM chez moi depuis passage en 10.5.5 sur mon macbook, c'était nickel auparavant. Désormais l'iBook de ma douce, vieux machin en 10.4.11 grille le petit jeune les doigts dans le nez !
Seule solution qui convienne : Désactiver puis réactiver Airport ! 
Un peu chiant ...


----------



## Ellington (30 Septembre 2008)

Même problème pour moi aujourd'hui + 9 sites sur 10 inaccessibles!

J'ai trouvé la solution, bizarre mais immédiatement efficace, sur un forum support en anglais d'Apple : introduire deux DNS spécifiques dans le cache TCP IP des préférences réseau, et surtout, ne toucher à rien d'autres.
Pour les détails et les adresses DNS, voir :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1722863&tstart=0

Apparemment, Apple a un peu merdé dans une récente mise à jour de sécu de MacOS 10.4 et, si je vous lis bien, 10.5 également!


----------



## BS0D (30 Septembre 2008)

Je fais la trad', pour ceux qui seraient trop fainéant ou pas à la page en Anglais: 

Aller dans les préfs, *ouvrir TCP/IP >> serveurs DNS puis ajouter ces deux réseaux*:

*208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220         *

Apparemment ça règle le problème... qui viendrait de la combinaison entre certains mac et routeurs, qui n'échangent pas les requêtes DNS comme prévu.

Plutôt qu'un lien, une explication directe


----------



## SantiPaco (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai le même problème et j'ai remarqué que j'ai 2 DNS "parasites" impossibles à supprimer, ils sont grisés :
85.255.115.76 et 85.255.112.167
sur "Google" on parle de cela sur Windows mais comment faire pour les supprimer sur Mon Mac sous Léopard ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## BS0D (30 Septembre 2008)

SantiPaco a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai le même problème et j'ai remarqué que j'ai 2 DNS "parasites" impossibles à supprimer, ils sont grisés :
> 85.255.115.76 et 85.255.112.167
> ...



Et en ajoutant simplement les 2 autres, ça marche pas ? 
Pour les supprimer, je vois qu'une chose (et encore c'est freestyle, je suis pas sûr): essaie de supprimer ta connexion habituelle de la liste, et reinstalle tout ça à nouveau avec les 2 citées ci-dessus...


----------



## gango (30 Septembre 2008)

Merci a Ellington et à BS0D ! Le problème semble être résolu pour moi. Les pages s'affichent à une vitesse normale. 
J'ai quand même passé deux jours entiers sur ma partition windows (quelle souffrance ), pour avoir une connexion normale !


----------



## BS0D (30 Septembre 2008)

ah l'horreur!
Ca vient de la MAJ de OSX apparemment, donc normal que ça marchait sous windaube...


----------



## SantiPaco (1 Octobre 2008)

J'ai supprimé et recréé la connexion mais cela ne change rien, les DNS parasites réapparaissent en grisé après quelques secondes de connexion !
J'ai bien l'impression que le virus décrit pour PC est aussi actif sur mon Mac.
Je n'arrive pas à supprimer ces DNS , j'ai bien peur d'être obligé de réinstaller mon système.
les deux DNS fournis améliorent la vitesse mais de temps en temps seulement !
Merci pour votre aide pour "virer" ces 85.255.115.76  et 112.167 !
Léopard, airport, OS 10.5.5


----------



## Totolo (1 Octobre 2008)

fab.cole a dit:


> Alors... partition disque pour sauvegarde et reinstallation totale .
> 
> On dirait que j'ai été de retour sur windows ces derniers temps ... espérons que cela n'arrivera qu'une fois. En tout cas le probleme est resolu.



Au final j'ai fait comme Fab.cole ce matin&#8230; ptite ré-install et tout va bien !
ça ne m'a pas pris trop longtemps.
Je précise je suis sous Tiger, j'ai refait toutes les mises à jour et les pages s'affichent normalement que ce soit avec Safari ou Firefox.

Bizarre quand-même cette histoire.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Octobre 2008)

SantiPaco a dit:


> J'ai supprimé et recréé la connexion mais cela ne change rien, les DNS parasites réapparaissent en grisé après quelques secondes de connexion !
> J'ai bien l'impression que le virus décrit pour PC est aussi actif sur mon Mac.
> Je n'arrive pas à supprimer ces DNS , j'ai bien peur d'être obligé de réinstaller mon système.
> les deux DNS fournis améliorent la vitesse mais de temps en temps seulement !
> ...



Tu n'aurais pas attrapé un cheval de Troie ? :mouais:

On en a parlé là, à partir du message 26.


----------



## porchevin (5 Octobre 2008)

bon je suis allé voir
http://wap.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-15800-comment-supprimer-osx-rsplug-a-

mais mon _plugins.settings  _est antérieur à l'achat de l'appareil
j'ai également 2 n° de DNS grisés impossible à effacer
alors cheval de troie ou non ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2008)

C'est possible, et je n'en sais pas plus.

On parle aussi d'un fichier Quicktime.xpt à ôter du dossier HD>Bibliothèque>InternetPlugins.

Après sauvegarde, tu pourrais essayer le DNSRemoval Tool ?


----------



## porchevin (5 Octobre 2008)

mon fichier Quicktime.xpt date du 11 mars 2008 et est bien antérieur à ce nouveau problème de vitesse web
je ne penses donc pas qu'il y ait un lien


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Octobre 2008)

Un plugins.settings et un Quicktime.xpt en même temps dans le dossier Internet Plugins, ça ne me plairait pas du tout, quelles que soient les dates présumées de création : j'irais vérifier dans Infos Système si j'ai installé quelque chose de sain le 11/3/08, et dans la négative, je ferais comme si j'étais contaminé. 

D'autant que tes numéros de DNS ne correspondent à aucun des DNS "officiels" habituels...


----------



## SantiPaco (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai utilisé  DNSRemoval Tool , les DNS parasites ont disparu mais ma connexion sous Firefox est toujours aussi ralentie après quelques sites corrects.....
Bon reste plus qu'à réinstaller proprement le système  je crois ! 
Je vais me mettre au boulot ce WE. (DVD initial, Combo de mise à jour, supprimer Firefox et reinstaller)
Merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## Ax6 (15 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Je fais la trad', pour ceux qui seraient trop fainéant ou pas à la page en Anglais:
> 
> Aller dans les préfs, *ouvrir TCP/IP >> serveurs DNS puis ajouter ces deux réseaux*:
> 
> ...



Merci, je rame depuis le mois de mai a tout essayer avec les config wifi ! Et maintenant c'est parfait ! 

Je profite de mes 15mega enfin !


----------



## oulache (15 Octobre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Merci, je rame depuis le mois de mai a tout essayer avec les config wifi ! Et maintenant c'est parfait !
> 
> Je profite de mes 15mega enfin !





Idem pour moi c'est parfait maintenant! Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces astuces!!! APPLE 4 EVER!!


----------



## BS0D (26 Octobre 2008)

ola tout le monde, 

Bon j'ai un problème de lenteur internet à mon tour et je ne saispas quoi faire: 

il y a 2 jours, impossible de me connecter (mon fai faisait peut etre des travaux sur la ligne). depuis, lenteur extreme lors du surf, sous FF ou safari pareil. 

j'ai essayé les 2 DNS de ce sujet qui ne règlent pas le problème. 
j'ai refait l'update combo 10.5.5 qui ne règle pas le problème. 
j'ai essayé DNSchanger qui ne règle pas le problème. 
j'ai contacté mon FAI qui ne m'a pas répondu. 

dans les DNS de mon réseau, j'ai 2 fois 192.168.1.1 qui est l'adresse de ma box, alors que dans les réglages modem, en tapant 192.168.1.1 dans la barre d'adresse, j'ai ça:



> *INFORMATIONS SUR LA CONNEXION EN COURS:*                                                       - Adresse IP du réseau distant (WAN) :
> xx.xx.xx.xx
> ...
> Adresse du serveur DNS primaire :                    86.64.145.141
> Adresse du serveur DNS secondaire :                    84.103.237.141



Les 2 adresses DNS sont elles erronées? 
que proposez vous ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Les 2 adresses DNS sont elles erronées?
> que proposez vous ?



Elles ne correspondent pas à des DNS de FAI, en tout cas.

Dans Préférences Système>Réseau, si elles sont noires, peut-être les remplacer par celles de ton FAI ?
Si elles sont grises, penser au Trojan DNS...


----------



## BS0D (26 Octobre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Elles ne correspondent pas à des DNS de FAI, en tout cas.
> 
> Dans Préférences Système>Réseau, si elles sont noires, peut-être les remplacer par celles de ton FAI ?
> Si elles sont grises, penser au Trojan DNS...



Nan, j'ai essayé tout ça... 

Merci de ta réponse mais j'ai finalement eu mon FAI au téléphone cet après midi, et il se trouve qu'il y a eu un problème sur la ligne ADSL le 23-24 oct, et que depuis le problème de lenteur / déconnexion intempestive dure. 

Ils ont missionné un expert qui va intervenir sur ma ligne, et m'appeler pour maider à régler ce souci. 

Y'a pas hein, on est toujours emmerdés avec internet ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

porchevin a dit:


> bon je suis allé voir
> http://wap.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-15800-comment-supprimer-osx-rsplug-a-
> 
> mais mon _plugins.settings  _est antérieur à l'achat de l'appareil
> ...




A ce propos il y a eu un article sur Présence PC
pas très rassurant ....

Il y a toujours la possibilité de prendre CLAMXAV de toute manière.


----------



## dc01 (4 Décembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> J
> 
> Aller dans les préfs, *ouvrir TCP/IP >> serveurs DNS puis ajouter ces deux réseaux*:
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Imac tout neuf ; pour gagner du temps j'ai transféré les données+appli de mon MB avec Time Machine: transfert OK, mais effectivement pb avec Airport qui "perdait de la pêche" (diminution des barres de puissance) toutes les 3 ou 4 pages internet <=> attente de 20 secondes par page . 
Ne connaissant pas très bien le monde Mac puisque j'ai switché il y a seulement 1 mois après 20 ans de PC, je me suis dit que j'avais fait une c... en utilisant les données Time machine de mon MB.

Je me suis donc connecté au forum avec mon MB et je suis donc tombé sur ce conseil qui a résolu le pb *instantanément* . Elle est pas belle la vie 
Merci donc


----------

